# Suche Notbook (Gaming/UNI)



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

HAllo
Ich bräuchte mal eine Kaufempfehlung für ein Laptop.
Es sollte die neusten Spiele ohne Probleme abspielen können, außerdem  sollte es für das arbeiten an der Uni dienen, dh es sollte bei niedrigen  Leistungen eher leise sein und ein Gewicht von 4 kg nicht überschreiten  und es sollte wenn möglich auch etwas an Akkulaufzeit bieten .
Ob ein 15' oder 17' wüsste ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, aber ich denke 15 reicht völlig aus.
Bildschirm sollte schon HD sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preislimit liegt bei 1500Euro wenn es natürlich 50 mehr kostet sollte dies auch kein Problem sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hörte die MSI Notebooks sollen sehr gut sein Preis/Leistung's technisch ?
Eure Hilfe/Meinung ist für mich sehr wichtig, da ich 0 Ahnung besitze,  deshalb bitte nur wer melden der wirklich Ahnung von der Materie hat
Bedanke mich im voraus.


----------



## Ibt99 (19. Juli 2016)

Hi, also Ich kann dir bezüglich Gaming Notebooks nur eines raten, nämlich Asus Rog Notebooks, und nimm 17 Zoll glaub mir die machen den Unterschied. Gsync hat es auch was grade bei Notebooks noch ein + ist.

Du könntest dir auf Ebay Beispielsweise ein gebrauchtes Asus Rog G752 kaufen mit einer GTX980M i76700 und 16gb ram, da bekommst du bestimmt eines um 1400-1500, zumal Ich gerade umsteige von Notebook auf PC und genau so ein Notebook demnächst auf ebay anbieten werde. Ich glaub neu kostet das gerade 1800 ca. allerdings mit 8gb ram aber kann mit mit 50 euro easy auf 16 selbst aufrüsten. Kauf auf keinen die fertige 16gb version um 2k^^

Oder du kaufst dir ein Asus Rog g752 mit einer gtx960m i76700 um 1300 ca. in neu. Ich würde aber eher ein gut erhaltenes gtx980m um 1400 auf ebay kaufen, überhaupt bei Notebooks zukunftssicher. Die 980m version packt alles auf ultra mit 40-80 fps je nach game ( auch die neuesten ).

In Sachen Lautstärke und Kühlfaktor ist Asus auch das beste, Acer Predator und Alienware können mithalten allerdings muss man bei acer beispielsweise auf ein mMn schlechteres Bild zurückgreifen, da grünstichig. Und Alienware is vor allen Dingen sehr teuer und kein gsync.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Bevor ich was vorschlage: MUSST du denn unterwegs auch spielen können? Du bekommst nämlich für 1500€ einen PC, der stärker als ein 1500€-"Gamer"-Notebook ist, PLUS ein solides Uni-Notebook, was dann halt für Spiele nix taugt. ^^ 

Gaming am Notebook ist halt sehr teuer, und aufrüsten kannst du da außer der Festplatte auch nix.


----------



## Ibt99 (19. Juli 2016)

Hab dir schnell zwei rausgesucht auf amazon: 

https://www.amazon.de/Asus-ROG-Gami...d=1468939744&sr=1-1&keywords=asus+rog+gtx980m

+ https://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B016OV74NY/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

oder die Richtung:

ASUS ROG GL752VW-T4243T (90NB0A42-M03470) im Syswork IT Online Shop

https://www.amazon.de/Asus-GL752VW-...id=1468939809&sr=1-9&keywords=asus+rog+gtx960


----------



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

@ *Herbboy* Ich pendele ziemlich oft und deshalb wäre mir ein Notebook recht, natürlich weiß ich das ein Pc für 1400/1500 um ein paar % stärker ist ,aber ich brauche halt ein Multitasking gerät was ich mitnehmen kann.
Außerdem daf man bei einen Pc die notwendige Hartware nicht vergessen Bildschirm etc schlussendlich nimmt sich das dann auch nit so viel 
Es geht mir ja nur darum, das ich für die nächsten Jahre erstmal alles spielen kann, wenn ich das möchte und natürlich was zum arbeiten für meine Uni habe. Von daher wenn du was sehr gutes für unter 1500 kennst tell me  natürlich gilt je billiger desto besser für mich.


----------



## Spiritogre (19. Juli 2016)

Ein paar Prozent schneller? Für 1500 Euro bekommst du einen doppelt so schnellen Desktop PC. Außerdem muss dir klar sein, einen 4 Kilo Boliden zu schleppen ist ganz schön nervig. 
Mein Rat wäre auch, ein kleines schlankes Notebook im Bereich 13 - 14 Zoll und Einstiegs bis Mittelklasse-Spielekarte für das mobile zocken im Bereich 500 Euro und dann noch für 1000 Euro einen richtigen Gamer PC. 

PS: Die Notebookschirme sind in der Regel erheblich schlechter als normale Monitore. Auch von daher machen zwei getrennte Geräte Sinn, insbesondere wenn man das Notebook dann im Zweifel auch an den externen Monitor anschließen kann.


----------



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

*@  Ibt99* 

Danke für die Antwort ich werde das eine LAptop mit in die engere Wahl nehmen, möchte aber noch ein paar andere Meinungen hören
LG Alex


----------



## Ibt99 (19. Juli 2016)

Rambo110 schrieb:


> *@  Ibt99*
> 
> Danke für die Antwort ich werde das eine LAptop mit in die engere Wahl nehmen, möchte aber noch ein paar andere Meinungen hören
> LG Alex



NP wie gesagt, mMn only Asus ROG g752er und wenn du ein paar Jahre spielen willst damit sollte es eigentlich eine gtx980m sein.


----------



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

*@Spiritogre*
Das Problem ist ja aber, dass ich diesen Desktop PC dann fast nie benutzen kann, bin ja kaum zu Hause ich Pendel jeden Tag und bin deshalb nur am Sonntag bzw Samstag zu Hause (mit Glück),
von daher wenn du eine bessere Möglichkeit vlt günstigere, aber für mich gute alternative kennen würdest dann darfst du dies gerne schreiben, ein Desktop PC ist aber sinnlos für mich, denn ich würde ihn wie schon gesagt nur 2h die Woche benutzen wenn überhaupt und das wäre für mich raus geschmissenes Geld oder ??


Ich versuche ja nur eine Möglichkeit zu finden, in der ich wieder ein bisschen zocken/abschalten kann


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Rambo110 schrieb:


> @ *Herbboy* Ich pendele ziemlich oft und deshalb wäre mir ein Notebook recht, natürlich weiß ich das ein Pc für 1400/1500 um ein paar % stärker ist ,aber ich brauche halt ein Multitasking gerät was ich mitnehmen kann.


 nein, du hast das nicht richtig verstanden: ein PC für 800€ wäre schon so stark oder stärker als ein 1500€-Notebook, und dann könntest du halt nen PC für zB 700-900€ holen UND ein Notebook für 600€, was dann sogar für manche Games aus niedrigen Details reicht.

Und wenn du pendelst: hast du zu Hause vlt noch nen PC? Dann "brauchst" du ja für die Uni-Wohnung nur nen Monitor als Zusatzausgabe, und den PC zu Hause hast du ja einen, den PC rüstet du halt bei Bedarf ein wenig auf. Bzw. an sich musst du für einen Monitor gar nix zusätzlich zahlen, da du ja vermutlich auch nen Fernseher für die Uni-Wohnung willst, oder? Den kannst du ja auch zum Zocken verwenden. 

Und zudem könnte man auch einen PC zusammenstellen, der sich rel. leicht transportieren lässt, selbst wenn du per Zug fährst. Es gibt Gehäuse um die 40x40x25cm, in die auch starke Hardware problemlos reinpasst. Am Ende hast du dann halt zB nen PC für zB 800€, nen Monitor für 150€ und ein Notebook für die Uni für 500-600€ - und wenn du dann zockst, hast du eben mehr Power als mit einem 1500€-Notebook.




> Es geht mir ja nur darum, das ich für die nächsten Jahre erstmal alles spielen kann, wenn ich das möchte und natürlich was zum arbeiten für meine Uni habe.


 das kannst du mit so einem Notebook eh vergessen. in 2-3 Jahren wird die Karte in einem 1500€ Notebook so schwach sein, dass du vlt grad noch so niedrige Details der dann neu erscheinenden Games spielen kannst - bei nem PC würdest du einfach für 200-250€ ne neue Grafikkarte einbauen und schon geht wieder alles auf max   denn die CPU in einem 800€-PC "hält" sicher so ihre 5 Jahre locker.


*edit* Moment - du wirst also gar keine "Uni-Wohnung" haben, oder wie? Wann und wo willst du dann überhaupt spielen, wenn du den ganzen Tag nur in der Uni und unterwegs bist? ^^ Da macht ein Gaming-Notebook ja NOCH weniger Sinn...


----------



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

@ *Herbboy*
Ok, zu meiner Lage, ich wohne bei Meinen Eltern in der nähe von Mannheim(20km entfernt), gehe in Mannheim an die Uni und mache nebenbei ein Intern Fellow Praktika bei Mckinsey in Frankfurt ... Das bedeutet ich schlafe sehr oft im Hotel in Frankfurt (Hotel wird bezahlt vom "Arbeitgeber") und deshalb würde ich gerne am Abend wenn ich nicht lernen muss mal ne runde Zocken.
Ich verstehe es ja, dass ein Desktop Pc besser ist aber ich kann nicht dauernd an die 20 kg an Hartware etc mit herumtragen. Also es muss kein 1500 euro Notebook sein es darf locker weniger sein aber ich komme nicht drumherum.


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Rambo110 schrieb:


> @ *Herbboy*
> Ok, zu meiner Lage, ich wohne bei Meinen Eltern in der nähe von Mannheim(20km entfernt), gehe in Mannheim an die Uni und mache nebenbei ein Intern Fellow Praktika bei Mckinsey in Frankfurt ... Das bedeutet ich schlafe sehr oft im Hotel in Frankfurt (Hotel wird bezahlt vom "Arbeitgeber") und deshalb würde ich gerne am Abend wenn ich nicht lernen muss mal ne runde Zocken.


 hätten die Zimmer denn nen LCD-TV? Denn heutzutage kannst du halt echt recht kleine PCs zusammenbauen. Die wiegen dann inkl. Hardware bei weitem keine 10kg, und wenn du weißt, dass du im Hotel übernachtest, wirst du ja sicher eh vor der Uni dahin gehen wg. Gepäck, oder?

zB dieses Gehäuse wiegt 3,5kg Fractal Design Node 202 schwarz, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und darin dann eine GTX 960 für 190€, ein core i5-4460 für 170€, Mainbaord ITX 90€, 16GB RAM 60€, ne SSD 480GB 110€, Netzteil 50€, das Gehäuse 75€ - dann bist du bei 745€ und hast die Leistung eines 1500€-Notebooks - mit ner Grfikkarte für 50€ mehr eine stärkere Leistung. Ich schätze mal, das wiegt am Ende dann auch nur um die 5kg. 

Denn für 1500€ und mit FullHD bekommst du maximal eine 970m als Grafikkarte in einem Notebook, zB Asus G751JT-T7178T Notebook / 17,3" Full-HD / Intel Core i7-4720HQ / 8GB / 1TB + 256GB SSD / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de und da ist eine GTX 960 für normale PCs schon gleichstark, vlt sogar stärker. Es gibt nur ein Notebook, wo du sogar eine 980m drin hast bis 1500€ MSI GT72S 6QE Dominator Pro G - GT72S-6QEG82FD Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland schneidet aber nicht so dolle ab. 


Ich verstehe es ja, dass ein Desktop Pc besser ist aber ich kann nicht dauernd an die 20 kg an Hartware etc mit herumtragen. Also es muss kein 1500 euro Notebook sein es darf locker weniger sein aber ich komme nicht drumherum.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Ibt99 (19. Juli 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> hätten die Zimmer denn nen LCD-TV? Denn heutzutage kannst du halt echt recht kleine PCs zusammenbauen. Die wiegen dann inkl. Hardware bei weitem keine 10kg, und wenn du weißt, dass du im Hotel übernachtest, wirst du ja sicher eh vor der Uni dahin gehen wg. Gepäck, oder?
> 
> zB dieses Gehäuse wiegt 3,5kg Fractal Design Node 202 schwarz, Mini-ITX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und darin dann eine GTX 960 für 190€, ein core i5-4460 für 170€, Mainbaord ITX 90€, 16GB RAM 60€, ne SSD 480GB 110€, Netzteil 50€, das Gehäuse 75€ - dann bist du bei 745€ und hast die Leistung eines 1500€-Notebooks - mit ner Grfikkarte für 50€ mehr eine stärkere Leistung. Ich schätze mal, das wiegt am Ende dann auch nur um die 5kg.



nette idee^^


----------



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

Ja den gibt es, aber an den kann man nix anschließen...
Grundsätzlich möchte ich ja nur ein bisschen csgo lol oder bf3/4 zocken was anderes interessiert mich ja garnicht, Grafik ist auch egal soll bloß  ruckelfrei sein....
Ich habe nun noch einmal nachgedacht und werde mir später einmal einen Desktop pc zulegen...Aber dennoch jetzt ein Notebook am besten dann aber unter 1000 Euro, ihr habt ja lange auf mich eingeredet und recht habt ihr ja alle, aber ich möchte aber auch was zum zocken haben. Deshalb stelle ich vlt  meine Frage nochmal anders  

"Suche Notebook für Uni/Arbeit/Zocken (csgo lol oder bf3/4) von MSI "

wäre dieser gut https://www.cyberport.de/msi-gp62-2...-matt-gtx950m-ohne-windows-1C17-1PX_1688.html


Danke nochmals für eure Hilfe vlt hätte ich nen Fehler begangen soviel Geld raus zuschmeißen, aber nun bräuchte ich antworten die funktionieren...ich brauche keine Hochleistungsmaschine die die nächsten Jahre alles zerholst einfach nur  was was diese 4 spiele stemmt und natürlich anwendungsprogramme wie World etc und filme ..


----------



## Ibt99 (19. Juli 2016)

Ist  dir die Hitze und Lautstärke unter Last auch egal ? dann kannst du dir Herstellerunabhängig einige aussuchen, willst du allerdings keinen heizstrahler und ein ruhiges notebook auch unter last dann bist du diesbezüglich eingeschränkt, und von MSI würd Ich in diesem Fall dann die Finger lassen und Nur (Alienware - keine eigene erfahrung damit gemacht) Acer Predator oder Asus ROG kaufen. Schau in richtung GTX 960 wenn es im 1000-1300€ bleiben soll, ab gtx970 wirds teurer. Schau darauf das eine SSD verbaut ist und mindestens 8gb ram. Oder wie bereits erwähnt im Gebrauchten Bereich eine GTX970m für 1000 mit glück vl,


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Das Notebook bei cyberport ist für den preis völlig okay. hier siehst du, was der Grafikchip leistet: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  recht weit unten auch BF4 mit Benchmarks: auf "hoch" sind 60 FPS drin mit nem core i5, ABER nur in 1366x768. D.h Full Hd sind es vlt nur 40 FPS. Auf "max" und FullHD sind es keine 30 FPS. Hier wäre die gleiche Modellreihe mit besserer CPU und Grafik (960M) für 900€ MSI GL62-6QFi58S2FD Gaming Notebook, 15,6" Full-HD Display, Intel Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, GTX960M, FreeDOS, bei notebooksbilliger.de   hier die 960M mit Benchmarks NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da sind dann bei hoch schon eher 80 FPS drin, bei max in FullHD etwas über 30. Wenn du an sich 1500€ im Sinn hattest, würde ich eher letzteres nehmen. 


Wegen ner SSD: die kann "ab Werk" extrem teuer sein, daher wäre es kein Akt, wenn man sich ein Modell mit HDD nimmt und einfach für 100-120€ eine 480GB-SSD selber einbaut.


----------



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

MSI GL62-6QFi58S2FD Gaming Notebook, 15,6" 
csgo und lol    sind auch gut  möglich ?


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Rambo110 schrieb:


> MSI GL62-6QFi58S2FD Gaming Notebook, 15,6"
> csgo und lol    sind auch gut  möglich ?


die Games sind ja an sich weniger fordernd als BF4, sollte also kein Problem sein. Zb CS:GO: Benchmarkcheck: Counter-Strike Global Offensive - Notebookcheck.com Tests  das wurde zwar nicht mit der 960m getestet, aber zB mit der 850m (siehe die Liste unterhalb vom "Fazit" ) sind es schon bei Ultra-Einstellungen fast 100 FPS, und die Karte ist natürlich schwächer als die 960m.


----------



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

Ok dann schaue ich mal welches der beiden Laptops ich nehme...soll ja nur für die nächsten 3 JAhre sein bis ich mir dann was vernünftiges zulege...
Aber sonst kann man mit beiden Laptops alles andere wie Filme  schauen, excel etc ohne Probleme und die Akkulaufzeit ist auch soweit ok unter geringen Belastungen also zb bei Word? Und gibt es bei beiden eine Tastenbeleuchtung ?

engere wahl https://www.cyberport.de/msi-gp62-2q...-1PX_1688.html          MSI GL62-6QFi58S2FD Gaming Notebook, 15,6"

bekommt man windows 10 eigentlich auch günstig ? denn beide haben kein Betriebssystem


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Also, das eine, was ich verlinkt hab, müsste an sich Windows dabei haben MSI GL62-6QFi58S2FD Gaming Notebook, 15,6" Full-HD Display, Intel Core i5-6300HQ, 8GB RAM, 256GB SSD, GTX960M, FreeDOS, bei notebooksbilliger.de 

oder reicht dir eines mit ner 950m ? 

Bis Ende des Monats könntest du auch bei eBay für 20€ Win7 64Bit als Lizenz holen und dann Win10 installieren, das geht inzwischen, also dass du bei der Installation den Win7-Key eingibst.,


----------



## Rambo110 (19. Juli 2016)

Ne da ist keins dabei 

Naja deins ist natürlich schon besser , aber 950 würden reichen solange meine spiele flüssig laufen würden hauptsächlich lol und csgo und bf4 

aber wie soll ich den Win 7 mit key installieren, wenn noch kein Betriebssystem drauf ist geht  der PC dann überhaupt an


----------



## Herbboy (19. Juli 2016)

Rambo110 schrieb:


> Ne da ist keins dabei
> 
> Naja deins ist natürlich schon besser , aber 950 würden reichen solange meine spiele flüssig laufen würden hauptsächlich lol und csgo und bf4
> 
> aber wie soll ich den Win 7 mit key installieren, wenn noch kein Betriebssystem drauf ist geht  der PC dann überhaupt an


 klar geht der an, wäre ja sonst doof, den zu verkaufen   du musst halt dann per USB-Stick oder DVD Windows selber installieren. Mit dem Media Creation Tool https://www.microsoft.com/de-de/software-download/windows10 wird Windows heruntergeladen und wahlweise dann auf USB-Stick oder DVD "kopiert". Das musst du natürlich dann vorher an einem PC machen  

Hier wäre noch ein MSI mit 950m und inkl. Windows: MSI GP60-2QFi781 Gaming Notebook 15.6"Full-HD / i7-4720HQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB HDD / GTX 950M / Win8.1 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Oder hier ein Asus mit ner 950m und Windows bei cyberport https://www.cyberport.de/?DEEP=1C28-20J&APID=14   wobei das MSI die bessere CPU hat


----------

